# Post surgery rider anxiety



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

I'm new to this so bear with me, please. Just need some sage advice/wisdom. Last year I had partial right knee replacement and have recuperated nicely. Four months post op, my husband and I went to a ranch, and I rode everyday save one. Got stiff and sore but oh so worth it! When we returned home, due to excessive heat and a drought in our area, we didn't ride our horses for probably a month or two. I was so excited the weekend we had decent weather and we could ride comfortably around the farm. I struggled mounting my horse finally using a step stool and working clumsily to get my right leg over his rump. When I was on, out of nowhere came an anxiety attack. Never have had that happen in my life. I felt out of control and a fear of falling filled me 
til I told me husband I had to get off. I know it's fear of falling on my 
faux knee. However, to my recollection, I've fallen from a horse only once in my life in my teen years...showing off for a boy! Also, I realize I can't get off and on without a mounting block or stool. My confidence isn't there, and my horse knows it. Any advice o' wise ones.
*
Location: Kentucky • Posts: 1 • Join Date: May 2011 • Horses: 0 • Carrots: 0
Last edited by Kentucky bluegrass; Today at 02:00 AM.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, my husband had a full knee replacement in'07. After he was back walking, his Dr. said horseback riding was one of the best things to help after the surgery. But, he's not into horses at all, so he only rode a couple of times. He only likes things w/motors & wheels. First.. know your horse & make sure you're on the safest horse you know. Go slowly & build your confidence..better to ride slowly & safely than chance an accident. Improve your skills if that's needed, & have fun!


----------



## Kentucky bluegrass (May 22, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your response. My buckskin QH is a sweetheart and doesn't move a muscle until I'm on and squared up. He's gentle and easygoing, so I have no reason to be anxious other than just not feeling in control of the situation and knowing I can't just hop off if I need to. You are right, if I go slowly and get my balance back, maybe my confidence will build. Tell your husband water aerobics really helps me since my surgery. He could probably take some kind of wheel in the water...lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think if you stay on a horse you have faith in and go slowly you'll eventually be able to ride. I had a bad fall from a horse several years ago (broke 3 transverse processes in my back) It took about a year for me to be able to go beyond a walk. I'm now back up to a full gallop :lol: 
Don't feel badly about using a block. If you enjoy yourself once you get up there what difference does it make? I have an autoimmune liver disease that sometimes completely saps my energy. I still ride, but I can't lift my saddle. Thank goodness I have a husband who rides with me and is willing to help me when I need it.


----------

